# Stolen Vehicle 75287 - Black 98 Nissan Maxima



## missgirle (Feb 27, 2004)

Unfortunately, my vehicle was stolen in the last 24 hours from Dallas 75287 at Frankford/Tollway.
It is a black 1998 Nissan Maxima GLE. I am hoping that if anyone sees one of these cars stranded or left on the road somewhere to please take the license plate number and contact me. 
I have contacted the DPD but they are only so helpful.
It seems that we can kiss this investment goodbye because we only had liabilty insurance on it and all of my baby's gear was in that car too.

With your help, I am hopeful that we will get the safe return of this vehicle.

Thank you so much.

Josey
[email protected]


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I will keep a lookout...


----------



## missgirle (Feb 27, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I will keep a lookout...



Hey 

I just wanted to let you all know that I received a call from a very cool police officer at 3:30 am. They found my car in the office lot across the tollway from where I live. I didn't notice it earlier but the driver window was smashed out and on the parking area where my car had been parked. The low-life who stole my car smashed the window, broke the steering column, stole my baby's stroller from the trunk, and a box of toiletries I had in the front seat I was going to give to the church. 

Now, I will find out how much all of this is going to cost to repair. Anyone know a reasonable repair person in Dallas so I don't have to drive to Fort Worth with a baby in a car with a broken window?

Thanks for reading and being on the lookout!! 

Josey


----------

